# Peoples experiences with raffles cockapoo or any other cockapoo breeder



## Cockapoo246 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey everyone im thinking about getting a cockapoo loved them for years and have done loads of research , i have enquired to go onto raffles cockapoo pre- reserve list , would just like to know about anyones experiences with them or any other cockapoo breeders that are licensed and safe in the yorkshire area please, and thankyou in advance.

Apologies if im not allowed to ask this .


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Personally, Look at yourself first !
Do you work ? How long with the dog be alone ? Is your garden safe and secure ? Do you know you can afford the insurance, vets bills, dog food and somewhere for him/her to go if you go on holiday etc....

I have seen too many dogs/puppies bought by people who did not realise it is/can be hard work looking after a dog of any bread. Just a thought, the dog will be with you for a long time fingers crossed. He/She will change your life completely. Promise you, I know as I have one with me all day/night every day/night. Even goes on holidays with me. She has her own seat on the plane at no cost !


----------

